# [Fixed] Pictures in threads



## Mugshot (25 Nov 2011)

Hi, just been reading the "4 months on" thread in Commuting and in the posts from downfader and jdt they appear to have pics in their posts but they are not showing. May be like it in other threads, but this was the first one I noticed. Is this me, them or the site? Thank you 

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/four-months-on.87688/


----------



## Shaun (25 Nov 2011)

Well spotted - the HTML is referencing the _old_ smilies path.

I'll need to do a database query to fix them - leave it with me ...


----------



## coffeejo (25 Nov 2011)

Ooh, talking of smilies: although though of us who frequent the tea room very much like the new  smilie, Speicher spotted that one of the hugs is missing. There's this, which is great for dealing with the likes of Potsy >>  but there was also another one for the nicer tea-drinkers.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Nov 2011)

I've had problems posting images - sometimes it has taken 2 or 3 attempts. When it fails, the image-posting pop-up box comes back up without the URL that I've just pasted in.


----------



## Shaun (25 Nov 2011)

How large are the files? There's a 1MB limit.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Nov 2011)

Admin said:


> How large are the files? There's a 1MB limit.


Less than 100 kB. Sometimes it works first time, sometimes it doesn't. I'm using Opera 11.52. I'll try a few test image posts below ...







That took 2 attempts. I did exactly the same thing both times.






That also took 2 attempts.






Hmm - first time!






First time again!

I can't figure out what is happening but I'll try and work it out!


----------



## Shaun (25 Nov 2011)

Try a different browser if you have one available.


----------



## Shaun (26 Nov 2011)

Bad links for smilies now fixed.


----------



## Mugshot (26 Nov 2011)

Thank you


----------



## ColinJ (26 Nov 2011)

Admin said:


> Try a different browser if you have one available.


I'll try posting the same sequence of pictures using Firefox 8.0 ...





















Hmmm ... posted first time, every time!

I'll switch on Opera's error console and see if it is warning of any problems.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Nov 2011)

Blimey - just entering the thread is chucking up loads of warnings and error messages! Opera is strict about things that other browsers work around. Anyway, I'll post an image and see what Opera makes of that ... 






No errors there, and that worked. Try again ...






Ha - it's going to work every time now, isn't it!

Nope - caught it! Ignoring all the other things that Opera was complaining about, this error seems to be the one that breaks the image posting function:

[26/11/2011 12:53:40] JavaScript - http://www.cyclechat.net/index.php?editor/dialog&style=2&dialog=image&_v=a23f282f
Event thread: submit
Uncaught exception: DOMException: INDEX_SIZE_ERR
Error thrown at line 1, column 146916 in <anonymous function: setRng>(i) in http://www.cyclechat.net/js/tinymce/tiny_mce.js?_v=a23f282f:
g.selectedRange=h.getRangeAt(0)
called from line 1, column 135265 in <anonymous function: setContent>(k, j) in http://www.cyclechat.net/js/tinymce/tiny_mce.js?_v=a23f282f:
h.setRng(f)
called from line 1, column 294229 in <anonymous function: mceInsertContent>(z, D, E) in http://www.cyclechat.net/js/tinymce/tiny_mce.js?_v=a23f282f:
p.setContent('<span id="__mce">\uFEFF</span>',{no_events:false});
called from line 1, column 288986 in q(y, x, v) in http://www.cyclechat.net/js/tinymce/tiny_mce.js?_v=a23f282f:
u(y,x,v);
called from line 1, column 266119 in <anonymous function: execCommand>(x, v, z, p) in http://www.cyclechat.net/js/tinymce/tiny_mce.js?_v=a23f282f:
if(r.editorCommands.execCommand(x,v,z))
called from line 37, column 3 in <anonymous function: update>() in http://www.cyclechat.net/js/tinymce/themes/xenforo/js/image.js?_v=a23f282f:
ed.execCommand('mceInsertContent', false, '<img id="__mce_tmp" />', {skip_undo : 1});
called from line 1, column 0 in <anonymous function>(event):
ImageDialog.update();

Ah - something else which is Interesting! I get this error message every time I press the Enter key when typing in the edit window:

[26/11/2011 12:42:58] JavaScript - http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/fixed-pictures-in-threads.90668/
Event thread: keypress
Uncaught exception: DOMException: INDEX_SIZE_ERR
Error thrown at line 1, column 315627 in <anonymous function: insertPara>(R) in http://www.cyclechat.net/js/tinymce/tiny_mce.js?_v=a23f282f:
K.setStart(G.anchorNode,G.anchorOffset);
called from line 1, column 307702 in <anonymous function: setup>(s, t) in http://www.cyclechat.net/js/tinymce/tiny_mce.js?_v=a23f282f:
if(t.keyCode==13&&!t.shiftKey&&!n.insertPara(t))
called from line 1, column 12561 in <anonymous function: dispatch>() in http://www.cyclechat.net/js/tinymce/tiny_mce.js?_v=a23f282f:
f=g.cb.apply(g.scope,d);
called via Function.prototype.apply() from line 1, column 277376 in p(t, D) in http://www.cyclechat.net/js/tinymce/tiny_mce.js?_v=a23f282f:
B[x[t.fakeType||t.type]].dispatch(B,t,D)
called from line 1, column 124432 in <anonymous function: g>(n) in http://www.cyclechat.net/js/tinymce/tiny_mce.js?_v=a23f282f:
return l.call(j,n)

If you recall, I have previously mentioned that something odd sometimes happens when pressing Enter (text or blank lines inserted in wrong position).

Anyway, I'll leave it there for now. I hope that little lot is useful. I can still use the forum, these are just minor irritations.


----------



## Mugshot (26 Nov 2011)

Hmmmmmmmm, wonder what Freud would make of these pictures


----------



## ColinJ (26 Nov 2011)

Mugshot said:


> Hmmmmmmmm, wonder what Freud would make of these pictures


You are _Jean-Pierre the Pervert_ and ICMFP!


----------

